# Turner, Warner Bros new TV channel in India



## amitabhishek (Mar 23, 2009)

> The new channel, called WB, goes live on March 15 and will show Hollywood movies  and television series.


I am getting this channel. To begin with they have aired few good movies, Se7en is one of them...check it out in case you haven't...

Source


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya, seen it while browsing channel.
Wat does it acrually show?
I didn't encounter with any movie while browsing, when's d timing?


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys update me if this is available on TATA SKY. I too would like my  piece of a pie.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Nope its not on TATA-Sky as of now.



rhitwick said:


> Ya, seen it while browsing channel.
> Wat does it acrually show?
> I didn't encounter with any movie while browsing, when's d timing?



It shows E! news kind of programs which gives you daily Hollywood updates + movies from WB stable. Programming is not as comprehensive as HBO or Star Movies (as of now) but it does show movies almost whole day.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn any news when it will be coming to Tata Sky


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not getting it yet on the local cable network. Will have to search again today evening.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya, this channel is now available on DishTV.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2009)

WARNER BROTHER MOVIES on DISH TV channel no.416 
Free preview available till march 31.2009


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Lol...


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: A lecture about English*



gohome said:


> A lecture about English A linguistics professor was lecturing to his English class one day. "In English," he said, "A double negative forms a positive.In some languages, though, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative. However, there is no language where in a double positive can form a negative." A voice from the back of the room piped up, "Yeah, right."----------Most folks are about as happy as they make up their minds to be .(Abraham Lincoln ,American president )More Games,joke,wow power leveling and famous. Click *www.ygscn.net. You will get more.




Reported


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Let me try on Tata Sky, but I do not think they have made any arrangement.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 10, 2009)

TataSky is not airing it yet. I hope they bring it on soon.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, that is why I could not see, actually we are annual subscribers for all the channels.
BTW thanx for reply shaunak!


----------

